# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Maksuton bussiliikenne Tampereella?

## janihyvarinen

Tämän päivän Aamulehden mielipidesivulla Esko Penttilä esittää pikaratikan vaihtoehdoksi maksutonta bussiliikennettä. Penttilän laskuopin mukaan hinta on sama ja hän kysyy kumpaa halutaan.

Hämmästyttää tämä jatkuva pikaratikan vastustus keinolla millä hyvänsä. Kaikkein äänekkäimpiä tuntuvat olevan ne, joilla on jonkinlainen oma (pelti)lehmä ojassa ja sumutus on sen mukaista. Tosiasioilla pyyhitään pöytää ja kestävä kehitys viskataan roskakoriin.

Bussin käytössähän ei hinta ole ensisijainen ongelma. Ei kukaan vaihda autosta (=kallis) bussiin (=halpa) sillä perusteella, jos halvasta tehdään vieläkin halvempi. Palvelutason parantaminen on ainoa keino, jolla bussiliikenteen houkuttavuutta voidaan parantaa. Hämmästyttävää kyllä, Penttilä tyrmää juuri tällaiset hankkeet, joista esimerkkinä pysäkkinäytöt, riittämättöminä.

Tästähän on foorumilla aikaisemminkin keskusteltu, ja muistaakseni konsesus-johtopäätös oli, että ilmainen joukkoliikenne ei toimi. Jos matkustajamäärät pysyvät samoina, talous kärsii lipputulojen poistuessa ja joudutaan karsimaan palvelutasoa, mikä heikentää kysyntää jatkossa. Ja jos kysyntä kasvaa, joudutaan lisäämään kalustoa ja henkilökuntaa, jolloin kulut kasvavat. Lose-lose -skenaario siis.

Pikaratikka ohittaisi ruuhkat ja olisi lisäksi ympäristöystävällinen liikennemuoto. Osoittaakin aika kovaa pokkaa tämän viikon ilmastoraporttijulkistuksen jälkeen yrittää ampua alas ympäristöystävällistä pikaratikkahanketta fossiilisella polttoaineella ajettavien bussien suosimistarkoituksessa.

----------


## ultrix

Löytyisikö Jani tahtoa kirjoittaa yhteinen vastine herra liikenneneuvokselle?  :Wink:

----------


## Razer

> Löytyisikö Jani tahtoa kirjoittaa yhteinen vastine herra liikenneneuvokselle?


Kannatan. Aloitusviestin perustelutkin ovat huippuluokkaa, ei mitään lisättävää. Nyt ihmeessä myös foorumin sana kuuluviin  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Löytyisikö Jani tahtoa kirjoittaa yhteinen vastine herra liikenneneuvokselle?


Ehdin kirjoittaa jo samantien, ja lähetin Aamulehteen. Sisältö sama kuin esitin, toivottavasti ehkä hieman hiotummin tosin. Yritin kirjoittaa tiiviisti. Saa nähdä julkaisevatko tällä kertaa: joskus on julkaistu, toisinaan taas ei.

Saa toki yrittää saada läpi muita vastaavansisältöisiä kirjoituksia: enemmän palstatilaa, enemmän huomiota.

----------


## ultrix

> Ehdin kirjoittaa jo samantien, ja lähetin Aamulehteen. Sisältö sama kuin esitin, toivottavasti ehkä hieman hiotummin tosin. Yritin kirjoittaa tiiviisti. Saa nähdä julkaisevatko tällä kertaa: joskus on julkaistu, toisinaan taas ei.


Jos ei puolen viikon sisällä näy vastinetta lehdessä, kirjoitan itse oman. Yleensä nasevuus on valttia yleisönosastokirjoituksissa, tarkemmin voi oman kantansa perustella tänne. Muutama ihan hyväkin pointti alkuperäisellä kirjoittajalla oli, mutta ilmeisesti liikenneneuvoksen arvonimi oli hankittu kuitenkin jotenkin muuten kuin joukkoliikennettä tutkien.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos ei puolen viikon sisällä näy vastinetta lehdessä, kirjoitan itse oman. Yleensä nasevuus on valttia yleisönosastokirjoituksissa, tarkemmin voi oman kantansa perustella tänne. Muutama ihan hyväkin pointti alkuperäisellä kirjoittajalla oli, mutta ilmeisesti liikenneneuvoksen arvonimi oli hankittu kuitenkin jotenkin muuten kuin joukkoliikennettä tutkien.


Kannatan. Yleensä julkaisun raja omissa (yleensä reilusti ylimittaisissa) kirjoituksissani on ollut noin viikko, mutta eipä haittaa kirjoittaa jo ennenkin, jottei juttu painu kokonaan mielestä lukevalla yleisöllä. Toisaalta lyhyt naseva juttu saattaa mennä julkaisuun jo aikaisemminkin jos sopiva tila sivulta löytyy (?).

Googlella nuo taustat useimmista mielipidevaikuttajista selviävät. Niin tässäkin tapauksessa. En tosin viitsi toistaa tietoja tässä, koska tarkoitus ei ole hyökätä henkilön kimppuun vaan todistaa näkemys vääräksi. Yleisestikin olen havainnut, että mitä enemmän titteleitä on kirjoittajan nimen perässä, sitä useammin kirjoittaja yrittää vaikuttaa enemmän asemansa tuomalla prestiisillä kuin argumenttiensä pitävyydellä.

Sama juttu pätee suureen määrään teknisiä yksityiskohtia ja numeroita: niillä hämätään todistamalla, että kun 1+1 = 2 niin sitten loogisesti 2+2 täytyy olla 4 (no näinhän on, mutta minun logiikallani ilman muita pohjatietoja ensimmäisestä todistuksesta ei voi aukottomasti johtaa jälkimmäistä). Kun tässä puhutaan yhteiskunnasta, ihmisistä ja ihmisten käyttäytymisestä määritellyissä oloissa, aika usein on löydettävissä sellaisia täysin kvalitatiivisia asia-argumentteja, joihin ei liity mitään numeroita tai yksityiskohtia, mutta joilla voidaan riittävän luotettavasti kumota hyvinkin monimutkaiset tekniset todistelut.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Asian tiimoilta on nyt Aamulehdessä juttua. Koska verkkoversio katoaa kuitenkin ajan mittaan, siteeraan jutun tänne.




> *Tampereen päättäjät torjuvat ilmaisen bussimatkustuksen*
> *
> Joukkoliikenne: Maksuttomia linja-automatkoja on kokeiltu muun muassa Ruotsissa ja Italiassa, Maarianhaminassa matkustajamäärä kaksinkertaistui*
> 
> Vaihtaisitko oman auton kyydin bussimatkaan, jos linja-autolla matkustaminen olisi ilmaista? Tamperelainen liikenneneuvos Esko Penttilä uskoo, että maksuton joukkoliikenne olisi Tampereella mahdollista toteuttaa. Se olisi hänen mielestään keino, jolla ihmiset saataisiin todella siirtymään omista autoistaan linja-autoihin.
> 
> Ajatus ei ole uusi eikä edes mahdoton, sillä esimerkiksi Maarianhaminassa ja Ruotsin Övertorneåssa se on toteutettu.
> 
> - Rooman keskustassa ilmaista joukkoliikennettä kokeiltiin myös, mutta italialaiset rakastavat niin paljon omia henkilöautojaan, etteivät he siirtyneet busseihin, kertoo Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen toimitusjohtaja Matti Rainio.
> ...


Jutussa puhutaan virheellisesti TKL:n lipputuloista, jotka tiettävästi kuitenkin ovat Tampereen joukkoliikenteen lipputuloja. Eiköhän TKL saisi kuitenkin korvauksen ajamistaan vuoroista, alijäämä tulisi muualle.

----------

